# Sofia looks awful :(



## Tonjad (Mar 12, 2012)

Do any of you have the Wahl arco clipper and do you know if you can get snap on combs/guides/ blades for it ? I like the way a poodle in my obedience class is trimmed (length of coat) and our trainer said that the groomer probably used a 4 or 5 blade . I tried to trim my Sofias body last night with disasterous results . She looks like a partially plucked chicken . I tried using the plastic snap on guards/combs(?) that came with it but that did not work well. 
I had the clipper set on the longest coat setting -- it is a 9 I think it says. I had to trim her while she was laying down on the couch and floor because they do not want to get on my grooming table....so I could not really see the whole dog. But I guess I was thinking that if the blade was set on the same setting the trimming would be even. She had a really long overgrown coat . Should I have scissor cut the coat down before clipping with clippers? I had her all brushed out and she was clean--no mats anywhere. I tried going back with the shears and evening it up but it is to short in a lot of places. I have shaved hers and Merlins face and feet and they look real good and I thought they would be harder than the body.
Now I guess I have to wait till her coat grows out to fix it ....poor baby


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I am not the one to ask for grooming advice as I have been too chicken to use the clippers that I bought. When I do I will post pictures and I am sure you will think you didn't do such a bad job on Sofia after all look what a hack job CT Girl did on Swizzle. The great thing is hair grows. You have begun the learning process and I am sure in each future groom you will see improvements. I do think since you have a grooming table you should use it. It has to be easier to cut her that way than on the sofa. You should take a picture so you can look back on it when you have become proficient and see just how far you have come.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Don't stress, it will grow out in no time. 
I have an Andis 2 speed and I use #4 on Carley's body. I love the way it looks. I just did her yesterday and she feels like velvet. 
The Andis is so easy to use. I got mine from Amazon, don't remember what it cost, but it was not too bad.


----------



## paisley pup (Jul 12, 2012)

I have the Arco but only use it for fft. I never attempted to try the guard Combs it came with.but the key to and even cut is back brushing. You brush the hair the oppositeway the hair grows the run the clippers over it you may need to backbench a few times for it to be even.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

It will grow - and she will be nice and cool for the rest of the summer!

I think the Arco has an adjustable blade - and suspect even at its longest it is very short! I don't think the stainless steel combs fit it, and have never heard good things about the plastic ones. I use an Andis 2 speed and Wahl stainless steel combs on Poppy, and find them very easy. I usually start with a longish comb, and then reduce the size to get the look I want - I don't have the experience to know what each blade/comb will do, and it is easier to get a smoothish finish if you are not taking too much off at a time. I've found when Poppy is very long and fluffy it is easy to let the blades tilt towards her skin, rather than keeping them flat - a sure way of getting a lumpy cut!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

The secret to getting a smooth cut on a poodle is for the coat to be bathed and dried straight, letting the dog aig dry is going to give you curles, and even if the dog is brushed out after the hair is going to be uneven. Did you bathe and dry her straight before clipping?


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

1st off the adjustable blade clippers- Moser, Bravaru, Chromodo cut really, really short like to me I wouldn't use that on the coat at all. The higher the # the shorter the coat. #9 is longer than a #10 etc... A length of a #4 is just slightly shorter than a 1/2". #3 is 1/2" etc... The combs that you buy for these clippers are great. I have had no problems at all using them on my Moser Acro- the full sized one. If you bought the Mini Moser Acro then those plastic combs are pretty useless little things. The mini is best for FFT & that is it. If you buy the guard combs for the full size ones they work well & a #2 will get you the desired length between a #3-#4 blade on a regular clipper.

Don't fret to much the hair will grow back & it is a great learning experience.


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

Getting an even clip on a dog is something that takes practice and training. 

My suggestion would be to get Jodi Murphy's DVD's- they are worth their weight in gold  
she has two dvd's that shegives for just the 4.50 shipping and handling- lots of information on those- pick them up and watch them Learn to Groom DVDS, Pet Grooming Video, Dog Grooming Training, How to Groom Video, Advance Grooming Training, Home Dog Grooming, Dog Grooming School, Jodi Murphy Master Certified Pet Stylist.

Your dog's coat needs to be properly bathed and dried and combed out to get any resemblance to an even clip job. 9 is short- which you know. I'm not familiar with your clippers personally - i have a laube speed feed which is similar i think- and do clip with it with the combs on. However the coat is straight- brished up- clipped brushed up clipped done until i've gone over each section 3-4 times for the most even clip. Any tangles and the combs will get stuck/pop off. 

The good news is as she grows out you can practice and get her evened up. 

AND PLEASE if you have a grooming table USE IT! you can not clip properly and get a good job with them laying down etc- teach her to stand on the table- i'm yet to meet a dog that i can't get going OK on the table with in a few minutes. it just takes a firm hand- and some cookies.


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

Am I terrible for wanting to see pics?? :angel:


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

You need to buy some of these:

https://www.petedge.com/product/Wahl-5-in-1-Stainless-Steel-Attachment-Comb-Sets/56195.uts

Don't worry- Bonnie had a devastatingly horrible groom once and we fixed it and her hair grew.


----------



## Tonjad (Mar 12, 2012)

Thanks you guys! No fluffyspoos I did not dry her straight ...but Yea! today I fixed my grooming table up in the room where i intended to use it and I will use it next time ! I will order those combs Outwest and yes Sawyersmomma you are terrible !  I will try to post pic tomorrow...bless her heart ,I keep telling her how cool and pretty she looks because I don't want her to become self-consious. So far she seems OK ...


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

If she is difficult about the table, I'd start getting her used to it now. A treat for a moment standing on it at first, working up to a coule of treats for a full brush and comb through. That way you will both be relaxed about it when it comes time to combine table and clippers.

And bathing and brushing properly makes a huge difference - one of the many things I learned on PF when I started with Poppy!

PS - check the combs fit your clipper before ordering!


----------



## lilypoo (Jul 25, 2011)

As someone else said, the longest setting on the Arco is a 9, which is like...less than 1/4" I think. I love my Arco but I bought a KM2 so I could use other blades...my fave for the body is a 4, which is close to half an inch almost. I use the Arco for face and sanitary and feet...but now I have a "mini" Arco that I really love for feet.


----------



## stealthq (Aug 4, 2011)

Don't feel too badly, she'll grow out and it won't take very long before 'plucked chicken' turns into 'crushed velvet'.

Besides, at least you didn't pay for her to get a new 'do you don't like. I've taken Kohl to two groomers that have done such a horrible butchery of his coat that I refuse to take pictures of him looking so ridiculous.


----------

